
It's not just someone else's computer - ingve
https://blog.jonstodle.com/its-not-just-someone-elses-computer/
======
taylodl
In my neck of the woods the phrase "the cloud is just someone else's computer"
is used by server admins, network engineers, et al. to downplay the
significance of the paradigm shift associated with cloud computing in an
attempt to slow down its adoption and therefore save their jobs.

